

Show HN: Spring Social Bootstrap – API SDKs and CLIs That Can Record/replay (Java) - robinhowlett
https://github.com/robinhowlett/spring-social-bootstrap

======
robinhowlett
I also created an SDK and CLI application for Mashape's Mockbin
([http://mockbin.com/](http://mockbin.com/)) service using Spring Social
Bootstrap SDK and Bootstrap Shell:

* Spring Social Mockbin: [https://github.com/robinhowlett/spring-social-mockbin](https://github.com/robinhowlett/spring-social-mockbin)

* Mockbin CLI: [https://github.com/robinhowlett/mockbin-cli](https://github.com/robinhowlett/mockbin-cli)

